# How does a fursuiter get particularly popular?



## Aqua_husky12 (Oct 6, 2010)

This thread is similar to another one asking how one gets popular on FAF, but I'm asking how one gets popular as a suiter, not because I want the spotlight or anything, but out of simple curiosity. I've seen that there are some suiters that are particularly well known(or maby it's just me). Just to name a few, Greifer and Syber. I've searched these guys up on FA and many many people Have taken a crack at drawing these guys which leads me to believe that they are quite popular.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 7, 2010)

They do not.
Even if they are popular in the furry fandom it doesn't mean they are interesting, talented or important.


----------



## Aqua_husky12 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh I didn't mean well known among everyone, just among those in the fandom.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 7, 2010)

> Even if they are popular in the furry fandom it doesn't mean they are interesting, talented or important.





> *Even if they are popular in the furry fandom*





> *popular in the furry fandom*


Read my post before replying to it.

I was saying that just among those in the fandom, the fursuiters can get popular, but it doesn't make them interesting, talented or important.
It's not them being good, it's furries being bad.


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I was saying that just among those in the fandom, the fursuiters can get popular, but it doesn't make them interesting, talented or important.


That's true and all, but he never equated popularity with any of that in-thread, and even if he does (but left it unstated) it's irrelevant to the actual question that was asked.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 7, 2010)

Step one: have a nice suit.
Step two: take pictures, attend cons.

Or, alternatively.

Step one: Buy a decent-quality fursuit.
Step two: Stuff the boobs until they look like they're about to explode.

Wait, one more.

Step one: Post you having sex in a fursuit on xtube
Step two: Wonder what the hell you're doing with your life.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2010)

Suiters get popular in the fandom by either: a) Buy a "Namebrand suit" (i.e Scribblefox) from a well-known maker or a very expensive company and take lots of pictures; b) Make a lot of suits and wear yours at cons; c)Taking lots of pictures of their suit.


I've known people who would buy fursuits for the purpose of getting popular when they have little to no "Star quality". They want attention and the only way to achieve that is to make lots of porn of your character(s) or churn out 2K+ for a costume.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2010)

Do a lot of volunteer work, you may not get to like 100k pageviews, but the attention you get will be very positive.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do a lot of volunteer work, you may not get to like 100k pageviews, but the attention you get will be very positive.


 
You might also get a FA banner.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do a lot of volunteer work, you may not get to like 100k pageviews, but the attention you get will be very positive.


 
Yep.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Oct 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do a lot of volunteer work, you may not get to like 100k pageviews, but the attention you get will be very positive.


 
I was waiting for this kind of serious response. Thank you. Personally, I don't really care if I get popular or not. I like like to suit because it brings me personally fulfillment and makes me happy.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Suiters get popular in the fandom by either: a) Buy a "Namebrand suit" (i.e Scribblefox) from a well-known maker or a very expensive company and take lots of pictures; b) Make a lot of suits and wear yours at cons; c)Taking lots of pictures of their suit.
> 
> 
> I've known people who would buy fursuits for the purpose of getting popular when they have little to no "Star quality". They want attention and the only way to achieve that is to make lots of porn of your character(s) or churn out 2K+ for a costume.



Well fuck, now whatever I do in suit will be attributed to my suit...nah I'm kidding. this is fairly true. i wouldn't know a lot of suiters if they weren't also buyers from Scribblefox. There are many that get popular for being associated with high ticket makers. There are also those that picture whore.



CannonFodder said:


> Do a lot of volunteer work, you may not get to like 100k pageviews, but the attention you get will be very positive.


This. You may not be the most popular, you may not get more attention than those that just go to cons and hump around, but you will be helping people, and that is more important. Even if you don't become furry fandom popular, you'll be noticed by your community if you keep it up. 
The suits that really stick in my mind, Ioco, redclaw otter, Niko, kijani...I know them through their volunteering in the area. All the others that are associated picture whoring or artists, I recognize suits but the names often escape me.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 7, 2010)

Make porn, and lots of it

That or actually goto cons and be a cam whore. 

Having a really good suit seems to help alot too, it's like riding someone else s fame. 
Oh and you can always take any existing cartoon or anime and fursuit that, people get famous for stealing ideas too


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 7, 2010)

Fetish groups.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2010)

Fursuiters really need to do stuff like what I said, doing things such as charities or such is one of the best ways to.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Fursuiters really need to do stuff like what I said, doing things such as charities or such is one of the best ways to.


 What exactly do fursuiters _do_ for charity? Dance around for old people/kids or something?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What exactly do fursuiters _do_ for charity? Dance around for old people/kids or something?


 Bring in at least 2k from charity donations.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2010)

Normally a suiter does one of three things:

A: They commission the costume from a popular "Name brand" suiter. An example of that would be that you can often get instant popularity for commissioning and owning a scribblefox suit.
B: They go to many many conventions and are really good at getting in character. That is what I consider the most honorable way of getting popularity.
C: They become cam-whores. Camwhore type costumers tend to get popular just because everyone has seen them and they get a huge fan-base. I tend to sometimes find these people really rude to be around at cons.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What exactly do fursuiters _do_ for charity? Dance around for old people/kids or something?


 Pretty much. they entertain and can bring in charity money or whatever. I help teach little kids (preschoolers) about animals when I volunteer at the preschools I visit.

The one's that get instant popularity via owning a scribblefox or whatever suit need to actually be seen at cons and such though.


----------



## Geek (Oct 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Bring in at least 2k from charity donations.


 
You want us to do it?






It's embarrassing... :-x


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 8, 2010)

Geek said:


> You want us to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But still think about during a job interview them asking you "have you done anything that would give yourself an advantage over the other job applicants?" and you replying "well on multiple occasions I raised thousands of dollars for children with cancer and other diseases".


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But still think about during a job interview them asking you "have you done anything that would give yourself an advantage over the other job applicants?" and you replying "well on multiple occasions I raised thousands of dollars for children with cancer and other diseases".


 
If they don't hire you for that and you happened to be qualified, fuck them.

That reminds me of my mom's friend. She got a job interview and they asked, "Do you think you're tough enough for this job?" She looked them straight in the eye and said, "I spent 6 years in Africa building irrigation systems for villages in the middle of a genocidal conflict."

She was hired on the spot.

Charity work may not be as badass as that, but it's still worthy of respect.


----------



## Icky (Oct 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But still think about during a job interview them asking you "have you done anything that would give yourself an advantage over the other job applicants?" and you replying "well on multiple occasions I raised thousands of dollars for children with cancer and other diseases".


 
"...while dressed like a dog."


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 8, 2010)

Liar said:


> If they don't hire you for that and you happened to be qualified, fuck them.
> 
> That reminds me of my mom's friend. She got a job interview and they asked, "Do you think you're tough enough for this job?" She looked them straight in the eye and said, "I spent 6 years in Africa building irrigation systems for villages in the middle of a genocidal conflict."
> 
> ...


 Charity work pretty much demands respect.

Also holy shit that's badass.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Charity work pretty much demands respect.
> 
> Also holy shit that's badass.


 Agreed.

And yeah, it makes me want to join the Peace Corps. That's how she did it.
I want to go to Siberia and teach basic healthcare to the natives there. Weird dream I guess, but by god I'm tired of sitting on my ass with no noteworthy accomplishments.


----------



## Clockwise (Oct 8, 2010)

Liar said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And yeah, it makes me want to join the Peace Corps. That's how she did it.
> I want to go to Siberia and teach basic healthcare to the natives there. Weird dream I guess, but by god I'm tired of sitting on my ass with no noteworthy accomplishments.



That's the way to go then.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2010)

Icky said:


> "...while dressed like a dog."


 
thousands of dollars is thousands of dollars. Anybody that griefs a suiter that's actually doing legit volunteer work...well frankly those people can just fuck off and raise thousands of dollars themselves.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 8, 2010)

Fay V said:


> thousands of dollars is thousands of dollars. Anybody that griefs a suiter that's actually doing legit volunteer work...well frankly those people can just fuck off and raise thousands of dollars themselves.


 It may be hellava out of character for me, but if a fursuiter just raised a thousand dollars for a kid with cancer and someone says "fucking furries in their murrsuit", I'm not sorry but that person deserves to get capped in the knee cause the fursuiter just raised more money than that person will ever donate to charity.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It may be hellava out of character for me, but if a fursuiter just raised a thousand dollars for a kid with cancer and someone says "fucking furries in their murrsuit", I'm not sorry but that person deserves to get capped in the knee cause the fursuiter just raised more money than that person will ever donate to charity.


 Yeah. Exactly. If I heard that I'd certainly have some strong words for the person. 
Normally I just shrug that stuff off for those that camera whore, just suit for the lulz, or go to cons, but those that really do use them as tools to help others, they deserve respect.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

Just going to cons and get a lot of pics taken of you. Nothing really else. Oh a plus would be to be like recorded on video.


----------



## Aqua_husky12 (Oct 8, 2010)

Fay V said:


> thousands of dollars is thousands of dollars. Anybody that griefs a suiter that's actually doing legit volunteer work...well frankly those people can just fuck off and raise thousands of dollars themselves.



Well said, Fay. I could not agree more with this


----------



## Gillie (Oct 9, 2010)

I would like to contribute with a guess, as I don't know any sutiers. But I would say that good, emotive acting should be pretty vital in becoming "popular". There's nothing special about putting on a suit and walking around like you normally would. I think a good fursuiter should be animated - especially if they don't talk.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 18, 2010)

Attending cons and participating in activities is a start. Contributing material to venues like Funday Pawpet Show, or posting videos on YouTube. A number of fursuiters have generated a large fanbase that way IMHO.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 19, 2010)

Which reminds me:

Me and a bunch of other furries are going to volunteer in fursuit at a mall to help with the Angel Tree again.

We didn't have a lot of money with the group last year, but we managed to buy six children clothes and toys for christmas. Hopefully we can raise more.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 16, 2011)

Which popularity are you wanting?

You could always be like Allan and just make an ass out of yourself- sure enemies will come out of the wood work like roaches but you will end up with a few white knights...

Go with the raising money thing for charity though... less hate and less issues.


----------

